# Getting on to wifi



## collb2013 (Jan 29, 2013)

Can someone please help, I have a N900 Android Tablet the first week I had it everything was fine but now after a week it wont connect to my wireless internet. I have put in the right password and my laptop and phone are connected to it and working fine but the tablet will just not connect. Its not giving a error message its just not connecting. Please help


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't claim to know anything about the tablet, but this dance often works with computers ...

Disable encryption on the router and try to connect. If successful you can probably re-enable encryption and reconnect.


----------



## collb2013 (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank you TerryNet ... hears a bit of a dumb question as im not very up on all this tec stuff ... how do I disable encryption on my router?????


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Login to the router (preferably using an ethernet connection), navigate to the wireless section and set the Encryption (or Security) Mode to 'none' or 'off' or similar. Consult the router user guide for more specifics.


----------

